# Update to "Your prayers are needed"



## Bigmoose (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought I would take a minute to update everyone on my wifes brest cancer journey.  She had surgery this past Monday (left side mastectomy) and all seem to go well.  We came home on Tuesday night from the hospital.  She is making great progress but is still sore and has restricted movement.  Her mother stayed here Wed. and Thur. so I could go to work those days.  My place of work has been great letting me come in late, take a long lunch or whatever is needed so I can help her however she needs it.  The doctors have tested all the tissue removed from her and have determined that both radiation and chemo will both be needed.  The cancer type came back as type 3A.  We have had several groups offer to bring meals in that I think it will be several weeks before I have to cook anything.  We both have our up's and down's but overall are doing good.  We do ask for your continued prayers that we will beat this.

Thank you everyone.

Bruce


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I was just recently wondering how things were going. I will keep your wife (and you) in my prayers.   


IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Oct 29, 2011)

thank you for the update.  i will keep you both in my thoughts.
i'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm praying for the best for your wife.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

You must be worn out Bruce. {{{Hugs}}} Take care of you too.  :wink: 

All the best to your wife during her treatment and recovery.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 29, 2011)

Bruce this must be a very testing time for you both, I can't imagine what you are going through.
Prayers for you both.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 30, 2011)

Bruce, you and your wife have been on my heart and prayers for a while, I've spent the last 2 months having my own set of tests run for the same thing, although so far so good it still makes me very nervous when waiting for results, I think i'm handling it better than DH but it's been really been opening up my eyes and heart to you and your wifes trial, when I see the pink ribbon on our trains and things I realise just how ignorant i've been over the years on such matters.

Give your wife a gentle hug from us all and and let her know as one woman to another, she has our deep heartfelt prayers and love. As for you, you're doing a precious thing with your love and support, sometimes I think husbands get a little left out in being considered and cared about, but take heart friend, the good Lord doesn't miss a thing, He cares just as much for your wellbeing as He does your wifes. You're both very blessed to have eachother.


----------



## Sibi (Oct 31, 2011)

Bruce,  

I do hope you and your wife can beat this.  It sounds like everything is going well so far.  I will keep you and your wife in my prayers.  My mother is currently battling cancer and it is not easy but with hope, faith and perseverance (and a whole lot of praying) it can be done.  Keep us posted on her progress,

God Bless you,

Sibi


----------



## radar-78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing a great job of caring for your wife. I also have personal experience of the situation with my mum. Be strong, both of you for the forthcoming treatment and fight it TOGETHER. Best wishes to both of you, my thoughts will be with you x.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Sending love, light and healing energy to you and your wife!  Big Kiwi Hugs!


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 2, 2011)

Healing and wellness wishes to your wife.  She's getting good care it sounds like and lots of love and support from you.


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 3, 2011)

Thinking of you both, my thoughts and wishes are being sent threefold


----------



## ablessing (Nov 3, 2011)

*very encouraging...*

Hi Bruce, I'm new here and was so touched and encouraged by your faith in asking for prayers.  I prayed for your wife and for you (caregiving is no light load). Remember that He created these bodies and He can heal them as good and better, even in the most impossible medical conditions (remember how bad Job's condition got?).

May the Lord bless you and yours and show you who he is in your difficult times.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind remarks.  We did get some good news today, the results of my wifes pet scan.  It says that there is no more cancer in her body.  This is great news.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2011)

Fantastic! That's great news.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2011)

That is so wonderful. Happy to hear the good news!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome!   

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Nov 9, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## ablessing (Nov 9, 2011)

*Amazing Update!*

Praise God, that is awesome news! _who hooo_
:-D


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 9, 2011)

Great news Bruce!!All the best to you and your wife, and your family, for a beautiful Christmas.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 9, 2011)

Thankyou Lord, what wonderful news Bruce, that just added a whole lot of happyness to my day. Hugs to you both, and what a time for rejoicing.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness I have never met you or your wife but I have a tear in my eye as I type I am so delighted for you both


----------

